# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Yêu cầu phần mềm >  Giúp em cái này. Help !!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

## newgyping

tình hình là em cũng muốn học đòi làm sub, mà dùng cái aegisub làm xong save lại rồi không biết sao để nó thành video được . cứ mắc ở chỗ nó là đuôi *.ass không biết làm sao nữa, cao thủ nào hướng dẫn em cụ thể và chi tiết được không ạ, em muốn làm nó thành cái flv hay định dạng gì gì đó mà không thấy có phần mềm nào cả . ai biết chỉ em dùm nhé, em đang rất cần.tks[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------

